# Ray Hunt The master horseman shows how it's done.



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

It's already gone. =(


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Loved it. Thank you.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am sure it was removed because it is being sold by Ecclectic Horseman, and perhaps by his estate, too. I have purchased it and watched it once, and will watch again soon. Not many people talk about the concept of "turning loose". YOu will not hear this with Parelli or Clinton Anderson. The lady that I occasionally get lessons with studied with Ray some (as in the twilight of his life) and with other folks who were disciples of his, including Harry Whitney. 
I am sure that I understand only a small amount of what is being taught. I am NOT a natural, so have to pick up what I can by rote, not by osmosis.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I loved this! He seems like such a genuine guy, and he really knows what he's talking about! It's interesting, I've only really paid attention to Clinton Anderson, but after watching this, both guys have the same exact message, just different wording. And of course, Ray Hunt was around much earlier than CA! Wish they had this in a video format to purchase... Do they?


----------



## christopher (Feb 11, 2011)

good thing i got ahead and took advantage of the youtube downloader.

pretty great video


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

AQHA13 said:


> I loved this! He seems like such a genuine guy, and he really knows what he's talking about! It's interesting, I've only really paid attention to Clinton Anderson, but after watching this, both guys have the same exact message, just different wording. And of course, Ray Hunt was around much earlier than CA! Wish they had this in a video format to purchase... Do they?


They do sell some DVD's on his website. Ray Hunt - Master of Communication Or Eclectic Horseman Communications: Horsemanship I didn't see the video that was posted but there are still some very good ones.

The difference that I see between CA and Ray Hunt is that Ray gives you the philosophy behind the technique so that you can adapt it to any horse. CA just shows you that first you do this then you do this and if anywhere down the line you miss a step or your horse develops a problem you have to buy some more DVD's.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

It's gone. Too bad, I much prefer Hunt over CA or PP.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Dang, I wasn't quick enough.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Couldn't see it.  

Wonder if theres a transcript of it somewhere...


----------



## Toymanator (Jul 31, 2009)

Rats! I missed it, I purchased the Ray Hunt Colt Starting DVD and the Back to the Beginning DVD for my birthday this last year. Even though in total it is over 6 hours of footage, I have watched them in their entirety nearly every month since I bought them. I have watched Clinton Anderson, Parelli, and a few other series. In the end I agree more with Ray Hunt's approach to teaching horsemanship. The other trainers tell you what to do, whereas Ray teaches you why you do certain things. He also doesn't flower things up and say that you need any of his special equipment, I respect that. Although I don't start colts, these DVD's have made me a better rider and helped me with all of my horses. But they are not step-by-step instructional videos either. I have a neighbor near my ranch who is an avid Clinton Anderson follower. She was astounded this last weekend while I was riding a previously ornery mare, she called over to me "you have a different horse, what did you do?" my reply was "Ray Hunt" A few hours later I was riding a different horse, she came over and said "seriously, what did you do with that horse?" I laughed and said "seriously, Ray Hunt" I told her that the things I had learned from the DVD's, and books I read, had made me a more competent rider. Ray Hunt is one of the true horsemen in my book.


----------

